# Mpt3 Coil Confusion



## saiman (16/8/14)

Hi all

So I am vaping my mpt3 for the first day. Vape is great. No leaking, lots of vapour and good throat hit. Buuut, I also bought a pack of extra coils. Now I notice these are different than the one that was fitted. On the fitted one the wick sticks out but on the replacement coils its completely inside. Why is this the case. Surely the factory fitted and replacement coils are meant to be the same. This is the box for the replacements


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

These are the new "upgraded" coils, supposed to be better than the standard ones, I haven't tried them yet so can't comment on their performance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saiman (17/8/14)

Hmmm...well I hope they will give the same performance as the factory fitted ones. With the poor quality controls in those Chinese factories I sometimes ask myself why change a system that performs well. The reason why I packes away my eleaf BDC clearo was that virtually every second dual coil ended up being a dud


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

saiman said:


> Hmmm...well I hope they will give the same performance as the factory fitted ones. With the poor quality controls in those Chinese factories I sometimes ask myself why change a system that performs well. The reason why I packes away my eleaf BDC clearo was that virtually every second dual coil ended up being a dud


I'm not big on clearos, since I turned to rebuildables I find commercial tanks just don't give me what I need anymore. Dud coils are inevitable, I prefer single coil units as opposed to dual coils because they are simpler so duds are less likely and I found that duals go though juice faster and don't necessarily give a better vape. I still need to check but I almost think that the evod single coil will work in the mPT3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (17/8/14)

Interesting point. Heard this before that the single coils work in the mpt3. I can almost bet they probably more reliable.


----------



## Noddy (17/8/14)

The single coil will work in place of the dual coil, but you must put an extra seal "upside down" on top the standard seal to ensure a proper seal. Or so I've read somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (17/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/8/14)

I wonder if a rubber o-ring would suffice for the leaking issue?


----------



## Derick (17/8/14)

The Upgraded coils perform pretty much the same as the 'old' coils, but the design with the wicks inside the slotted area has reduced any chances of gurgling in my experience - probably because the slots now control the flow of liquid compared to wicks that controls it in the old design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

Noddy said:


> The single coil will work in place of the dual coil, but you must put an extra seal "upside down" on top the standard seal to ensure a proper seal. Or so I've read somewhere.



This is what I do to. I've also read that turning the rubber upside down on the single coil causes less burnt drags. Normally the rubber touches the wick which apparently causes the burning. It does seem to work (so far) for me.

I'm still using a 650mah battery though, and with the dual coil I get noticeably more flavour. But the single coil seems less finicky 

I'm hoping the Spinner will sort this issue out, as in I can get more flavour out of the single coils... Because really, I'm not impressed with the dual coils.


----------

